# First Hybrid Blank



## rcdeck (Aug 24, 2017)

Good morning all!

Wanted to share with everyone my first hybrid blank. I am also curious if anyone can help me determine the species of burl used here. I picked it up from a scrap bin and so I'm not quite sure what it is, but would love to know.

http://i.Rule #2/lDWkyt4.jpg 

http://i.Rule #2/ayByW2X.jpg 

http://i.Rule #2/jKHk7dE.jpg 

http://i.Rule #2/ohl4k4D.jpg 

Please let me know your thoughts on the blank! Not quite sure what to do with it yet but I definitely plan on making many more!

Rob

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 24, 2017)

I'd say walnut but that's just a WAG. Pretty, whatever it is. I like that deep blue! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 24, 2017)

Looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rcdeck (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CWS (Aug 24, 2017)

Looks like you are headed in the right direction.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Good looking blank! First ones I poured were blue also. Makes awesome bottle openers, bottle stoppers, pizza cutters, and other such goodies. People love them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanser123 (Aug 25, 2017)

looks a lot like amboyna to me or afzelia. The sap wood goes a darker color like that when stabilized and the red color is the heartwood color. I have worked with quite a bit of it and that would be my guess. Nice blank!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rcdeck (Aug 25, 2017)

chanser123 said:


> looks a lot like amboyna to me or afzelia. The sap wood goes a darker color like that when stabilized and the red color is the heartwood color. I have worked with quite a bit of it and that would be my guess. Nice blank!


Thank you, Chanse! If you had to put your money on Amboyna or Afzelia, which would it be? Appreciate the kind words and your input!


----------



## chanser123 (Aug 25, 2017)

I just made a call out of a hybrid blank with amboyn and the color and grain are almost exact, so that would be my guess. Did the bin say exotics?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rcdeck (Aug 25, 2017)

chanser123 said:


> I just made a call out of a hybrid blank with amboyn and the color and grain are almost exact, so that would be my guess. Did the bin say exotics?


It did :) Exotic cutoffs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 25, 2017)

Wow, really nice. Love the blue

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Aug 25, 2017)

nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

